# Natalie Gamble



## gemini1 (May 8, 2005)

Hi
I'm trying to contact Natalie Gamble regarding surrogacy and I understand she is no longer at Lester Aldridge - does anyone have a new contact telephone number or email address for her?
Many thanks
Gemini1


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=191120.0
I wondered wherer the lawyer thread had disappeared to on here, not sure where she has gone


----------

